# Wheel Refurb Cost????



## 1an T (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi people could do with your opinon. Iv got an Astra X Pack and the wheels need a good refurb. Iv been looking into a few places locally in the Manchester area and iv been getting quotes of around £300 - £400. I dont mind paying for a good job but i also dont want to get ripped off, so i thought id ask you guys and girls if this was the going rate.


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

It all depends on where you go, I ahve had a set done for £50 and also a set done for £160. No noticeable difference either.

They does seem a tad high to me


----------



## antz_172 (Mar 15, 2009)

I had the Turini's on my Clio refurbed about 2 years ago and that cost £240 if that helps you


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

I just recently had my 18" focus alloys done cost me £50 a wheel!! Can vary greatly though!!


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Just got my 18" BMW wheels powder coated. Cost was £65 per wheel with tyres on or £60 with tyres off. Thats in North Yorks.


----------



## phil_lfc_3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Typical prices I've seen are all around £55 to £65 per wheel! The prices you've been given seem a bit high to me! 

I was quoted £240 for my 17" type r alloys a couple of months back! hope this helps!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

£50 to £70 per wheel should be about right, but will depend on the wheels, the condition and what finish they have or you want..


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Ian

I paid £340 for 15" MR2 Alloys to be done in black chrome by Lepson in Gillingham Kent. Did a good job, but little on the steep side. Some places also charge extra if you leave your car with them, for the time the wheels are being done, i was charged an extra £30 i think.

Rob


----------



## iestynd (Mar 6, 2010)

Blimey that is steep:doublesho - I had my M3 alloys dimond cut/machine polished and they looked MINT when they were done for £70 per wheel, they took the tyre off, refitted it valves and ballanced...
£400 is £100 a wheel and for powder coating that is crazy money..IMO

I was quoted £50 a wheel to powdercoat them black :detailer:


----------



## 1an T (Sep 29, 2010)

Im glad its not just me who thought it was a tad on the steep side as well. Funny thing is one of the places who quoted me £300 said that was with 25% off ha ha and also wanted £5 for each centre cap. I dont want anything special doing to them just just refurbing to original spec maybe a slightly brighter silver but only slightly and the condition of them aint that bad. I dont even wanna leave the car with them just wheels and tyres. Looks like i need to keep shopping around


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

iestynd said:


> Blimey that is steep:doublesho - I had my M3 alloys dimond cut/machine polished and they looked MINT when they were done for £70 per wheel, they took the tyre off, refitted it valves and ballanced...
> £400 is £100 a wheel and for powder coating that is crazy money..IMO
> 
> I was quoted £50 a wheel to powdercoat them black :detailer:


I know paid way too much there are pics here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=138127

They do look good in direct sun or at night, possibly selling the car in the spring though.

Rob


----------



## 1an T (Sep 29, 2010)

looks like a good job!!!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

from £45 to £75 dependent on size etc,

were abouts are you based?


----------



## zedcor (Jan 9, 2011)

Have you checked out these people?

http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/

You can get a quote online but make sure that you make up a ridiculous phone number that wouldn't even exist  as you don't want them hassling you. I got a few quid off the quoted price by just asking for a discount. Had mine done black chrome :thumb: at the Newcastle franchise last year for £280 which was a great price as the wheels are pretty big. They did the insides black and fitted nice metal valves.

Although I would also have normally just dropped the wheels off, they filled me with so much confidence on how they would jack up my car and remove the wheels etc that I just left the car with them. Car dropped off at 9.30am and ready to pick it up at 2pm. :thumb:

Wheels are now better than new. :thumb:


----------



## 1an T (Sep 29, 2010)

These are the guys with the 25% discount. Id heard good things about them so went there today to get a quote. Funny how yours cost £280 and they want £300 for doing mine with 25% discount.


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Decisions decisions*

I've a Q7 with 20" inch wheels.

Lepsons would be my preference but they quote approx £450 for 4, incl return wheel delivery (it just seems so expensive when the same service is probably/ should be achieveable in the North West)

TWS, Manchester quote £336 all incl for 4 wheels with so called 25% discount (they've told me they won't go lower).

Elite,Disley are recommended too at a similar price.

Wheelrite Chorley are really tempting me with £280 all incl because they say they paint the wheel face after the powdercoat and 'they sound' just the ticket (albeit from their own website)... other than that, I'm drawn to TWS because they're a bigger outfit and if anything goes south, I'd maybe have a better chance of sorting it out...

I'm really particular and just want to be reassured that I'm not going to spend a lot of money only to be disappointed, if not at the time, 12 months down the line when the refurbishment starts failing.

I used to be indecisive... but now I'm not so sure...


----------



## 1an T (Sep 29, 2010)

I had a ride up to wheelrite on Monday so I could look at his place and some of his work but he wasn't in. I can't believe how hard I'm finding it to get my wheels refurbed for a reasonable price. I just don't wanna feel like I'm getting ripped off. I think I'm just gonna have to bite the bullet and book it in but then the big dilemma of who with 
Wrc, wheelrite or tws ????????


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Are these guys any good ? http://www.rimfurbish.co.uk/


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, Rimfurbish are the dog's dangly bits. There is a thread by Tighuano (I think that is how you spell it). He had his done there.


----------



## gamblinharry (Aug 27, 2010)

Just to throw another one into the mix. I had my wheels done at Diamond Wheels in Stockport. 18" wheels, full refurb and powdercoated for £65 per wheel (£55 if you wanted them just painted). Left the car with them in the morning and picked it up in the afternoon. Great job & great service.

http://www.diamond-wheels.net/


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

If you're in the Manchester area, try Prestige Wheels in Furness Vale.

http://www.prestigewheels.co.uk/

A lot of friends have used them and been very impressed!

I think prices start at £60 per wheel.


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

andyb said:


> Just got my 18" BMW wheels powder coated. Cost was £65 per wheel with tyres on or £60 with tyres off. Thats in North Yorks.


were was this can I ask? I'm based in north yorks!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

zedcor said:


> Have you checked out these people?
> 
> http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Got quoted 408 for 20" wheels, ouch


----------



## 1an T (Sep 29, 2010)

Exotica said:


> Got quoted 408 for 20" wheels, ouch


Ha ha yea OUCH !!!!!! Bet that was with there 25% off offer ha ha. :lol:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

1an T said:


> Ha ha yea OUCH !!!!!! Bet that was with there 25% off offer ha ha. :lol:


See what Lempsons offer I think.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

http://wheelworksuk.co.uk/index.htm

Anyone used these, alot cheaper quote.


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Any update please?*



1an T said:


> I had a ride up to wheelrite on Monday so I could look at his place and some of his work but he wasn't in. I can't believe how hard I'm finding it to get my wheels refurbed for a reasonable price. I just don't wanna feel like I'm getting ripped off. I think I'm just gonna have to bite the bullet and book it in but then the big dilemma of who with
> Wrc, wheelrite or tws ????????


Did you make any decisions/ visit any refurbishers?

Thanks.


----------



## 1an T (Sep 29, 2010)

pld118 said:


> Did you make any decisions/ visit any refurbishers?
> 
> Thanks.


No iv not made a decision yet. Iv been talking to Rimburbish as well after it was mentioned. They seem to have had really good reviews and i saw the thread about the BMW wheels they did and a was really impressed. Ill definatly do a full thread on it when i make a choice and get them done.


----------



## a9503128 (Jan 20, 2011)

Its a NONE issues SMART vs Powder coating, the SMART repairs are shocking. www.fawheells.co.uk £250 for a set of four dipped & stripped, repaired (if needed), powder coated, painted and lacquered for a quality finish that will LAST!

My post on my old cars forum and the pics below.

Yours

Alex


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

1an T said:


> No iv not made a decision yet. Iv been talking to Rimburbish as well after it was mentioned. They seem to have had really good reviews and i saw the thread about the BMW wheels they did and a was really impressed. Ill definatly do a full thread on it when i make a choice and get them done.


Hi,

After much research and deliberating I have dropped my car off at Wheelrite, Chorley this morning. The chap running it is called Steve and certainly seems to know his stuff. From speaking with him, the process he is going to use is better than I had thought too. He showed me a wheel that he had just done and that had 'only' been powdercoated. The finish was impressive.

As an example, my understanding is that a well known national franchise refurbisher with a base in Manchester 'only' Powdercoats... but I might be wrong.

He's going to strip, blast, prime, powdercoat x 2/ bake, wet paint (to simulate the Audi colour) and then 2 coats of lacquer to finish. He doesn't do the centre caps but mine don't need to be done. 4 x 20 inch wheels for £280 inclusive (that's also taking the whees/ tyres off, rebalancing them and refitting).

The impression I got on arrival was a basic/no frills set up from the external. Inside the small unit, it is well appointed for the work that is being done.

Steve seemed very straightforward and knowledgeable in a reassuring/ quietly confident way (my impression was that he is probably of the view that if he gets it right then he gets repeat work plus further work from recommendations).

I was that reassured, I didn't ask as much as normal. My attitude was one of let him get on with it (don't forget that he has some good testimonials on forums too).

I'm away for the rest of the week so have left the car in his obviously capable hands and absolutely confident that he'll do a good job.

Looking forward to picking the car up on Sunday 06.02.2011 and hopefully, my optimism borne out, I can book the other family cars in too.

I'll let you know the end result.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

I have the same dilema,cant decide who to use.I have a Z4M in Interlagos blue and have been thinking of getting a shadow chrome finish.Have seen pics of Lepsons work and am very impressed but i live near Glasgow which adds a fair bit to the cost but have looked at various companies locally and to be honest dont inspire confidence in giving me the finish that i want.Suppose i will just have to bite the bullet and make a decision.
Any advice or help would be gratefully received.


----------



## 1an T (Sep 29, 2010)

pld118 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After much research and deliberating I have dropped my car off at Wheelrite, Chorley this morning. The chap running it is called Steve and certainly seems to know his stuff. From speaking with him, the process he is going to use is better than I had thought too. He showed me a wheel that he had just done and that had 'only' been powdercoated. The finish was impressive.
> 
> ...


I have been upto him a couple of times to see him and hopefully some of his work but each time iv been up hes not been in. I look forward to seein some pics of your finished wheels:thumb:


----------



## Karl88 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Im also looking at getting my 17" alloys done on my clio 197 and i found a place called Smart Wheels in Manchester got an online quote where i sent them photos and for a full refurb they qoued £180 for all 4 wheels this includes taking the tyres off, shot blasting, repairing, powder priming, painting, powder laquer and also tyres put back on and wheels balanced!

I think im gonna get mine done next week!

Thats the website - www.smartwheelrepairs.co.uk


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Wheelrite, Chorley - The refurb result*



1an T said:


> I have been upto him a couple of times to see him and hopefully some of his work but each time iv been up hes not been in. I look forward to seein some pics of your finished wheels:thumb:


Please see 4 pictures taken from the rear offisde wheel of my Q7 tonight (I'll be interested to know what you all think)...

Has anyone please got any ideas about what I could do with the orange/ oxidised brake discs that seems to afflict Audis and BMW's in particular?

Thanks...


----------



## 550_VRS (Jan 11, 2011)

£60 - 80 per wheel BUT this is for a factory referb .. tyres off and full restore not just outer face ... tsw do it


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

pld118 said:


> Please see 4 pictures taken from the rear offisde wheel of my Q7 tonight (I'll be interested to know what you all think)...
> 
> Has anyone please got any ideas about what I could do with the orange/ oxidised brake discs that seems to afflict Audis and BMW's in particular?
> 
> Thanks...


Damp, wet weather when sitting Idle causes that.


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

*4 Wheels Fully Refurbed by Wheelrite*



550_VRS said:


> £60 - 80 per wheel BUT this is for a factory referb .. tyres off and full restore not just outer face ... tsw do it


The 4 pictures I've posted on 09.02.2011 (are from one of my refurbished wheels). The pictures show the result of a full refurb.

I had all 4 wheels done at Wheelrite, Chorley last week. They removed the wheels and tyres. Each wheel was acid dipped, shot blasted, primed, powder coated/ baked x 2, the wheel face was wet painted to colour match the OEM Audi finish and then they applied 2 coates of lacquer to the wheels.

The total price for 4 x 20" wheels inclusive of refitting, balancing the wheels and VAT was £280.:thumb:


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

pld118 said:


> Please see 4 pictures taken from the rear offisde wheel of my Q7 tonight (I'll be interested to know what you all think)...
> 
> Has anyone please got any ideas about what I could do with the orange/ oxidised brake discs that seems to afflict Audis and BMW's in particular?
> 
> Thanks...


The 4 pictures I've posted on 09.02.2011 (are from one of my refurbished wheels). The pictures show the result of a full refurb.

I had all 4 wheels done at Wheelrite, Chorley last week. They removed the wheels and tyres. Each wheel was acid dipped, shot blasted, primed, powder coated/ baked x 2, the wheel face was wet painted to colour match the OEM Audi finish and then they applied 2 coates of lacquer to the wheels.

The total price for 4 x 20" wheels inclusive of refitting, balancing the wheels and VAT was £280. :thumb:


----------



## 550_VRS (Jan 11, 2011)

@pld118 .. never said urs werent m8 .. just posted a price i payed


----------

